# Well....that was a nice surprise!!!



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Got a letter this morning from ss saying CASE CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!

To all whose support has been awesome-thank you!!You're all brilliant!

To all those who were convinced I was a terrible person because ss were involved...well I can't write what I want to or I'll get banned but I hope you're feeling really stupid now.

CAF have been passed my details-they're an organisation that provide practical support such as help clearing garden, moving furniture,entertaining the younger kids while I sort out boxes, that sort of thing.That will really help as I'm not able to do heavy lifting and things.

So there you go-it really was just because the house was messy and not because the kids were at risk(mind you I had to read through 15 pages to find this out).Just a damn shame things happened like they did and ALL FOR NO REASON! Ratties aren't going anywhere

Right...off to find some ratty toys and mouse toys and gerbil toys and hamster toys and dog toys and cat toys and kids toys to celebrate!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

What a relief for you, bet you are over the moon.

You are not a terrible person because SS became involved, was just circumstances.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

THANK FUDGE for that!!!!! I am so happy for you!!! And your kids!!! And your pets!!!

Am so sorry you've been through such a traumatic period......but some retail therapy is a good start at rebuilding your lives! You have been so strong through this. How you have not completely crumpled is just admirable!! The problem with SS is they do come in heavy handed...clearly they have realised their mistakes. An apology would have been nice but a case closure will have to do


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Woop woop!!! I really can't put unto words how happy I am for you!! I'm actually grinning!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Really happy for you PR, you must be over the moon xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am delighted for you!

This is me > 

Have a good celebration, I bet nothing can wipe that grin from your face right now! You deserve this fantastic good luck.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!! Just squealed and had to explain to friend why I was suddenly soo happy  Absolutely chuffed for you!!!! xx


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you all-oh and just in case anyone doesn't believe me I am happy to scan and email a copy of the relevant page


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Brilliant news polishrose, go on gal you treat your furries and kids and of course yourself! :thumbup1:


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Aww great news!  what a happy ending.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

WONDERFUL!!! Now we just need someone who knows how to help you get your Jacob ratty home where he belongs!!!!!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

polishrose said:


> Thank you all-oh and just in case anyone doesn't believe me I am happy to scan and email a copy of the relevant page


You owe NOBODY proof of anything xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

absolutly brilliant news    so pleased for you.

i agree with halfeaten apple, you dont owe anyone any proof of anything


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Have you thought about asking citizens advice bureau, they give advice free?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

sully said:


> Have you thought about asking citizens advice bureau, they give advice free?


Oh good idea


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!
(May I point out that my keyboard doesn't hold on the letters so I typed out each one of those As individually- that's how much I care! )

I'm so bloody happy for you!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

polishrose said:


> Thank you all-oh and just in case anyone doesn't believe me I am happy to scan and email a copy of the relevant page


No one has any reason to doubt you and I am extremely glad for you. Bernie will be disappointed though!

Does that mean you are no longer thinking of rehoming the gorgeous GSD? I told you that stupid woman was overstepping the mark.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> No one has any reason to doubt you and I am extremely glad for you. Bernie will be disappointed though!
> 
> Does that mean you are no longer thinking of rehoming the gorgeous GSD? I told you that stupid woman was overstepping the mark.


No she is probably going anyway as she's not my dog but my ex's and also she has more energy than I can cope with tbh. If I had more energy and less aching back and knees I might manage but she's very bright and very headstrong and not at all the dog I would have chosen for myself. Though she is gorgeous and I love her to bits. It's not fair on her when I don't have the energy to walk her for 2 hours because Milly is happy with 20 minutes.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Yay!! That's awesome news, so glad things worked out for you :thumbup1:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's the thing with gsds they need a lot of exercise and mental stimulation.
Otherwise they become bored and that's when you get problems.

Yes greyhounds tend to only have half hour of spurts of energy then that's it for the day.
My next door neighbour has a greyhound and he's soooooo lazy. Lol


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

im so glad its worked out well. you needed this good news after the week you've had.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

CRL said:


> im so glad its worked out well. you needed this good news after the week you've had.


The past 3 weeks have been awful. So much stress. Such a shame we lost Jacob because of it :-( That'll teach me trying to be organised and all. Edwards started snuffling and sneezing. Could that be due to the stress? I've given him baytril. Will 10 days be enough ? He's always been so healthy. Poor lad.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

blade100 said:


> That's the thing with gsds they need a lot of exercise and mental stimulation.
> Otherwise they become bored and that's when you get problems.
> 
> Yes greyhounds tend to only have half hour of spurts of energy then that's it for the day.
> My next door neighbour has a greyhound and he's soooooo lazy. Lol


Yep that's Milly. She sleeps oh about 85% of her time. Ola took her for a walk yesterday for 45 minutes and she was exhausted when she got home. Went straight to sleep on the sofa.

My ex has taken inka for a few days( he's a lorry driver and is allowed to take her to some jobs but not others). It's much more peaceful without her. I do miss her cuddles though. I need to find a better training class for her as the one I started going to seemed ok but then they started going on about how I shouldn't let her sleep on the sofa or eat before I did or bring her toys to me to play with etc. It didn't sit right with me.

Oops went a bit off topic there sorry.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I get what there trying to say (trainers) and yes I suppose that's how you should go about with a dog but I don't!

Blade our gsd sleeps on the bed when I'm on my two nite shifts.
If he wants he goes on the sofa, walks through doorways first and gets his dinner put down first.
And he has mounds of toys in a tub and he whines and paws at them to tell me that he wants them all tipped out on the floor!
What's the point of having a dog if your not going to spoil them etc.
Blades my perfect boy in everyway even if he's got CDRM


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh you so don't have to make your dog subservient to make it listen, soooo old fashioned a way of thinking!!!! :

But on the subject of your official paperwork PR....

BOING BOING BOING BOING BOING!!!!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lopside said:


> *Oh you so don't have to make your dog subservient to make it listen*, soooo old fashioned a way of thinking!!!! :
> 
> But on the subject of your official paperwork PR....
> 
> BOING BOING BOING BOING BOING!!!!!!


Agreed, one of my hubby's friends gets all wound up because Bob comes & tries to get on my lap (Bob is 45kgs) & he keeps saying I'm letting him dominate me.

He spouts all sorts of nonsense about making the dogs exit a room after me, not letting them stand higher up than me & other pearls of Neanderthal wisdom


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Agreed, one of my hubby's friends gets all wound up because Bob comes & tries to get on my lap (Bob is 45kgs) & he keeps saying I'm letting him dominate me.
> 
> He spouts all sorts of nonsense about making the dogs exit a room after me, not letting them stand higher up than me & other pearls of Neanderthal wisdom


Just noticed your sig says metalhead and proud  Glad to see others with good taste on here  (except pet taste obv - in that sense there is plenty on here with good taste  )


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't post much but I have been following your story the last few weeks and just wanted to say WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO! Fantastic news


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you all. I sent the breeder a text to say the rats were staying with me therefore her objection that she didn't know who was fostering them was groundless and could I therefore have Jacob back but surprise surprise no reply. I wasn't expecting one really.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

thats because she knows she is in the wrong.


----------



## The Clairvoyant (Nov 11, 2012)

Im glad it is all sorted for you.


----------

